# [Test] eeePC



## v3rtex (29. Januar 2008)

*[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]EeePC Test

[/FONT]*​ 

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Lieferumfang:*[/FONT]



[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]ASUS eeePC 4G[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Lithium Ionen Akku[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Treiber / Recovery CD[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ladegerät[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Schwarze Tasche[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Anleitung[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Schnellstart Guide[/FONT]
Garantiekarte

​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Hardware Eckdaten:

*[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Intel Celeron M CPU[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Intel Mobile 915GMS Onboard GPU[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]TFT mit 800x480 Pixel [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]512 MiByte DDR2-667 SO-DIMM[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]4 GiByte Hynix SSD (fest verlötet)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ports:  3 USB, 1 VGA, 1 LAN, 1 Modem, 1 SDHC Slot, 1 Kopfhörer und 1 Mikrofon (3,5mm Anschluss)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Webcam [/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Stereo Lautsprecher




[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Erster Eindruck:

*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]So klein habe ich mir den eeePC garnicht vorgestellt. 
Nach dem Öffnen der Verpackung zeigt sich als erstes das gut verpackte Gerät selbst. Darunter befinden sich der Akku, die Anleitung, das Ladegerät, die CD und nicht zu vergessen die schöne Asus Tasche  Ebenfalls alles gut verpackt.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Nach kurzem Rundumcheck ging es los. Das Einlegen des Akkus in den eeePC ging schnell und er rastete sofort ein. 
Die beidseitige Sicherungsvorrichtung des Akkus macht ebenfalls einen guten und stabilen Eindurck. [/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Natürlich war ich sehr gespannt auf die Ladezeiten dieses PCs[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Einschalten, booten und Linux ist da. Alles in 35-40 Sekunden, meiner Meinung nach eine gute Zeit.

[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Beim ersten Starten wird man dazu aufgefordert, Benutzername und Passwort für einen sicheren Zugang anzulegen. [/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Von Xandros Linux war ich relativ poitiv Überrascht. [/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Open Office, ein Media Player, ein vernünftiger Datei Manager und vieles mehr bietet das kleine Wunderstück von Asus.

[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Jedoch bin ich teilweise auf Windows angewiesen und installierte XP von einem USB Stick, wie in einem anderen Bereich von mir beschireben.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Teilweise war mir das BIOS zu schnell um die Escape für den Boot Manager zu drücken 



[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Performance Check:

*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Unter Windows XP macht der eeePC ebenfalls einen guten Eindruck. [/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Um die 50 Sekunden dauert es, bis der Willkommensbildschirm von XP verschwindet und der Desktop erreicht ist. [/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Die erste Folge war klar^^ Der Desktop wurde horizontal etwas gestaucht da noch keine Treiber installiert waren. [/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Die mitgelieferte CD lies ich links liegen und zog mir die neuesten Treiber von der Asus Website.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]VGA, Touchpad, LAN, WLAN, Modem, Chipsatz, ACPI und Audio Treiber waren schnell auf meinem USB Stick und ebenso schnell installiert.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Nach einem Neustart nun ein viel besseres Bild. Der Bildschirm wird korrekt mit 800x480 erkannt, Sound und alles andere funktionierte ebenso.



[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Erster Hardware Umbau:

*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Nach der Treiberinstallation kam ein neuer 1 GiByte DDR2 SO-DIMM Reigel zum Einsatz. Die zwei Befestigungsschrauben auf der Rückseite ließen sich schnell entfernen und eine Minute später war der neue Arbeitsspeicher eingebaut. [/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Die Installation der SDHC Karte muss ich wohl nicht beschreiben ^^[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Nach neuem Start von XP bekam die SSD gleich mal eine Schönheitskur spendiert: [/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Offline Defragmentierung mit Perfect Disk die ca 15 Minuten dauerte, brachte ca 5 Sekunden bei der Startzeit.



[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Hier nun einige Bilder mit Beschreibung:

*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Wie zu sehen ist wird als CPU eine 90nm CPU der Firma Intel verwendet. [/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Um Strom zu sparen wurde der, auf 900 MHz ausgelegte Celeron M 353, ab Firma auf 650 MHz heruntergetaktet.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Das Board ist eine Eigententwicklung von Asus, und mit einem Intel 915 Chipsatz ausgestattet.





[/FONT]CPU​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Das Board des eeePC[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hier die Grafikeinheit[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Geschwindigkeitstest der SSD mit HDTune[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]


Hier die Rückseite des eeePCs mit dem Akku Anschluss[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Der Akku des eeePC's ist ein Lithium Ionen Akku Pack, ebenfalls von der Firma Asus. [/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Daten: 7,4V  5200mAh[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Der vorinstallierte Arbeitsspeicher ist ein 512 MiByte DDR2-667 SO-DIMM Riegel von SiS[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Während einigen avi Videos mit H264 Codec, die von der SD Karte gestartet wurden, erreichte der Prozessor eine Auslastung von ca 50%  75%
Player: VLC neueste Version
[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Die Ladezeiten vom Kartenleser sind gut und beeinträchtigen nicht das Video (relativ schnelle SDHC Karte vorrausgesetzt)




[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Mein Fazit:

*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Tolles, kleines Asus Notebook das unschlagbar in Sachen Größe und Vielfältigkeit ist. 
Egal ob ein Film auf einer Reise, ein kleines Spielchen in einer Mittagspause oder zum Arbeiten mit Office / Outlook.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ein etwas größerer Bildschirm wäre ganz okay, aber mir reicht es so. [/FONT]
Der Akku hat ebenso eine gute Ausdauer, was dem eeePC nur zu Gute kommt.

​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ein Programm / Spiele Test folgt eventuell in den nächsten Tagen.[/FONT]​


----------



## Shady (29. Januar 2008)

Gut geschrieben bis jetzt, da freut man sich auf mehr 
Könntest du evtl. auch mal von ein paar gängigen Websits Screens machen, damit man sieht wie weit man so scrollen muss.
Ich überleg ernsthaft mir doch noch einen zu holen, wobei ich so ziemlich abgebrannt bin


----------



## Player007 (29. Januar 2008)

Sehr geil
Wenn ich mir das so durchlese, kaufe ich mir den EeePC vielleicht auch, weil als reiner Office PC macht er ja ne gute Figur.
Vielleicht werden ja die teueren Subnotebooks auch billiger, weil ASUS wird mit dem Ding einige Kunden von Sony,Toshiba,... wegschnappen.

Weiter so

Gruß


----------



## v3rtex (29. Januar 2008)

@Shady

Kann ich morgen Abend machen.

Bin auch für weitere Wünsche offen


----------



## Shady (29. Januar 2008)

v3rtex schrieb:


> @Shady
> 
> Kann ich morgen Abend machen.
> 
> Bin auch für weitere Wünsche offen




Ahh, das freut mich, danke 
Mich würde noch interessieren, wie es mit Tippen ausschaut? Geht's locker von der Hand, muss man sich sehr an die rel. kleine Tastatur gewöhnen? Kommt man öfter auf mehrere Tasten? Ermüdet man beim schreiben, bzw. tun einen nach einer A4 Seite oder so die Hände weh?
Dann würde mich noch interessieren, ob er sehr warm wird? Wenn man ihn mal auf die Beine stellt, z.B. wenn man Abends so mal auf der Couch surft.
Oder wie verhält sich das Display unter direkter Lichteinstrahlung, hell genug?
Wie lange braucht der Akku zum laden?
So, glaub das war's erstmal, was mir unter den Nägeln brennt. Auf jeden Fall freu ich mich mächtig auf die Fortsetzung 
Sollte ich weiter Fragen haben, werde ich sie stellen. Nehme mal an du wirst sie uns allen hier gerne beantworten. 

/edit: Könntest du evtl. auch mal die Website so skalieren, das man sie komplett hat, also ohne scrollen zu müssen? Wegen leserlichkeit. Aber wird dann sicher zu klein sein. Danke.


----------



## area50 (30. Januar 2008)

schonmal ein kleiner vorgeschmack:

SuperPI 1.5 XS mod 1M
Takt Zeit
630Mhz 2m 10,921s
765Mhz 1m 46,406s
900Mhz 1m 28,938s


----------



## der_schnitter (30. Januar 2008)

Wie schnell ist das W-Lan?
Und teste mal ein paar Spiele.Wie wärs z.B. mit Half Life/CS 1.6 oder Warcraft 3?


----------



## area50 (30. Januar 2008)

wlan hat 54mbit, effektiv komme ich auf 2mb/sek.

Warcraft3 läuft einwandfrei.


Quake3 Arena 			800*480, min. details, 16bit geladen von der USB HDD 		 		 			Takt FPS 		 		 			630Mhz 			49,9 		 		 			765Mhz 			62,2 		 		 			900Mhz 			74,1


----------



## Shady (30. Januar 2008)

Aso, @v3rtex, wenn du deinen Test weiter schreibst, oder ein anderer was mit schreibt, mich würde nochwas interessieren.
Ich hab gehört, dass der Eee nach hinten kippt, wenn er zu weit aufgeklappt ist, weil der Schwerpunkt zu weit hinten liegt. Könnte jemand mal diese Position einstellen, wo es anfängt zu kippen und von der Seite ein Foro machen?
Geht mir darum, wenn man daran sitzt, er steht auf'm Tisch und man schreibt, Display eingestellt das man gut sieht. Dann geht ma weg, hat die Hände nich mehr dran un er kippt nach hinten... Wäre nich so schön...


----------



## v3rtex (30. Januar 2008)

Das mit der WLAN Geschwindigkeit kann ich bestätigen.


@Shady hier einige Website Screenshots im IE Vollbild Modus






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Die Tastatur ist "relativ" klein. 
Ein 10 Finger System ist auf dem Teil so gut wie unmöglich  
Dennoch kann man gut schreiben und die vorderen Flächen als Handballenauflage benutzen. 
Von Ermüdung habe ich bei mir noch nichts bemerkt und zum Surfen ist der eeePC gut geeignet. 
Das Einzige was mir ab und zu mal passiert ist, dass ich das Komma anstatt  den Punkt erwischt habe.

Das Kabel ist sehr lang konfektioniert, sodass auch beim Surfen auf dem Sofa das Laden des Akkus möglich ist.

Das Netzgerät von Asus bringt einen Ladestrom von 680mA, und der Akku hat eine Kapazität von 5200mAh --> folglich eine Ladezeit von ca 7,64 Stunden (komplett leer bis voll) 
Praktisch konnte ich bisher nur feststellen dass er von ca 60% um die 90 Minuten zum Laden braucht wenn er ausgeschaltet ist.

Mit Standardtakt wir er nur handwarm und man hört nach einer Weile einen sehr leisen Lüfter wenn die Umgebung ruhig ist. 
Übertakten werde ich den eeePC nicht. 

Den Akku könnte man theoretisch schneller Laden, was aber eine größere Abwärme zur Folge hätte und die Lebensdauer senken würde (finde ich gut von Asus)



Edit:



Ganz aufgeklappt kippt der eeePC nicht. Nur wenn etwas gegen den nach hinten gekippten Teil kommt, kippt er "leichter".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## area50 (30. Januar 2008)

umkippen tut mein eee nicht wenn er voll aufgeklappt ist.


----------



## Shady (30. Januar 2008)

Ahh, das ist super. Danke. Die Sache mit den Websites hab ich mir schlimmer vorgestellt, das ist schön so wie es da ist.
Und das mit dem Kippen scheinen sie seit den Vorserien Modellen somit behoben, oder bei welchen das war, oder ob die, von denen ich das gehört habe, übertrieben haben (was wahrscheinlich am ehesten der Fall ist). So ist das auf jeden Fall kein Problem. Vielen Dank für die Infos.


----------



## Blizzard (31. Januar 2008)

Kannst du mal CS 1.6 drauf testen?
8MB Grafik könnte dafür ja gerade noch so reichen.

Die Übertragungsrate und Zugriffszeit ist für so ein winziges Teil beachtlich.


----------



## area50 (31. Januar 2008)

cs 1.6 werde ich heute abend testen, und es ist eine graka mit 64mb shared memory und nicht nur 8mb


----------



## v3rtex (31. Januar 2008)

Wie gesagt Shared Memory, also bis zu 64 MiByte über den Arbeitsspeicher. 
GPU-Z zeigt nunmal nur den reinen Videospeicher an.


----------



## area50 (31. Januar 2008)

Counterstrike 1.6 in 800*600 (kleiner geht nicht) (es fehlt der obere ausschnitt vom bild) in 16bit auf dust2 mit 12 spielern ca. 30fps. mit 8spielern 40fps.


----------



## Blizzard (31. Januar 2008)

Achso, das mit dem Shared Speicher wusste ich nicht
Wäre es auch möglich mal call of duty 1 zu testen?
Danke fürs testen


----------



## area50 (31. Januar 2008)

cod 1 sollte laufen, kann ich aber nicht testen, da ich es nicht habe.


----------



## der_schnitter (31. Januar 2008)

Und Wolfenstein und Serious Sam laufen ja...
Wie stehts mit Battlefield Vietnam/1942?Wär ja geil mit dem Eee-PC Online BF zu zocken


----------



## area50 (31. Januar 2008)

bf 1942 läuft mit mindetails aber nur wenn es auf der ssd installiert ist, von ner usb hdd funktioniert es nicht.


----------



## der_schnitter (31. Januar 2008)

Das ist nicht sehr vorteilhaft,wenn man die kostbaren 4 GB (oder jedenfalls das,was Windows übrig lässt) so verschwenden muss...
Was funktioniert denn da nicht?Mit diesem Thread hier hab ich richtig Bock auf so ein Teil bekommen  (auch wenn leider noch kein Bedarf besteht)


----------



## area50 (2. Februar 2008)

Ich habe ihn nun eine Woche und bin begeistert.

Am anfang dachte ich die 630/900mhz sind ja langsam, aber ich wurde eines andere belehrt, er läuft für die wenigen MHZ sehr schnell.

Ich hab den Ram direkt gegen 1GB getauscht, damit läuft es noch mal besser, und ich habe Windows XP installiert.


Für die 299 ein sehr gut gelungenes Gerät.

Klein, Leicht, Schnell.

Der 7" kleine Bildschirm stört in keinster weise, es gibt zwar ein paar webseiten auf denen man scrollen muß, aber es hält sich in grenzen.
Und wer zuhause mehr will kann ganz einfach ein Monitor anschliessen und eine Auflösung von bis zu 1600*900 einstellen. Die gängiste auflösung von 1280*1024 stellt auch kein Problem dar.

Ich hab den kauf nicht bereut.

Da der EEE ein Realtiv kleinen Festplatten Speicher hat sollte man wenn man XP installieren will se mit nLite verkleinern, so habe ich WIndows um die hälfte Verkleinert. mit allen Programme die ich so Brauche sind noch 2gb frei (Firefox,ICQ,Skype, OpenOffice,mIRC,Medi aPlayerClassic,ffdsh ow,Foxit Reader,AntiVir).

Wer mehr speicher braucht nimmt entweder ein USB stick, eine USB Festplatte oder aber eine Große SD-Karte.


Technische Daten:
Intel Celeron ULV 900Mhz auf 630mhz getaktet
Intel GMA910 Chipsatz mit Grafikkarte
standardmäßig sind 512mb ddr2 SO-Dimm verbaut (habe ich auf 1gb aufgerüstet)
4GB SSD Festplatte
54mbit Wlan
10/100Mbit lan
3*USB 2.0
0,3Mpixel Webcam
Mikrofon
T ouchpad
Lautspreche r
Gewicht 920gr
Akkulaufzeit beim Surfen über Wlan: 3std.


----------



## Maggats (2. Februar 2008)

hm bin durch diesen thread nu auch am spekulieren.

gibt es eine größenbeschränkung? oder kann ich jede sd karte reinstecken?

hab gerade bei ebay gesehen das es ja mittlerweile 16 gb karten gibt

oder würde es sich preislich lohnen die 4 gb ssd zu verkaufen und eine größere einzubauen??


----------



## area50 (2. Februar 2008)

sd karten passt jede größe.

die ssd kann man nicht austauschen da die speicherbausteine direkt auf dem mainboard gelötet sind.


----------



## Maggats (3. Februar 2008)

area50 schrieb:


> sd karten passt jede größe.
> 
> die ssd kann man nicht austauschen da die speicherbausteine direkt auf dem mainboard gelötet sind.



ok


----------



## Blizzard (4. Februar 2008)

Die CPU lässt sich ja mit Windowstool auf 1Ghz takten..
Hat das Teil eigentlich einen Temperatursensor?


----------



## der_schnitter (4. Februar 2008)

Mein Laptop taktet sich unter Windows auch auf 600 MHz runter und alles läuft super schnell,wobei die ganzen Messenger UND Browser die Kiste überfordern...
Meine vollen 1.5 GHz sind nur bei Spielen verfügbar.
Wie lang hält denn der Akku unter Windows XP mit Standardtakt?


----------



## Blizzard (4. Februar 2008)

area50 schrieb:


> Akkulaufzeit beim Surfen über Wlan: 3std.



 *5zeichen*


----------



## area50 (4. Februar 2008)

Blizzard schrieb:


> Die CPU lässt sich ja mit Windowstool auf 1Ghz takten..
> Hat das Teil eigentlich einen Temperatursensor?




ein Cpu Temp sensor gibt es, den wert kann man mit eeectl auslesen. bei 900mhz und unter voller last komme ich auf 68°C.


----------



## Blizzard (5. Februar 2008)

und mit den 630Mhz?


----------



## X_SXPS07 (6. Februar 2008)

Guter Test  du hast mich jetzt auch "heiß" auf das Teil gemacht, eine Überlegung ist es auf jeden Fall wert. Die Temperaturen würden mich auch interessieren, vorallem wird die Handballenauflage eigentlich warm/heiß oder geht es?


----------



## v3rtex (6. Februar 2008)

Heiß wird es bei Standard-Takt nie. 

Der Temperatursensor (wahrscheinlich CPU) liegt bei mir nach einer halben Stunde VLC mit einem h264 Video um 58°C, und im reinen Windows Betrieb  (Surfen...) konstant bei 53°C 

Nochmal gesagt: Standard-Takt

Und die Handballenauflage wird höchstens Handwarm.


----------



## STSLeon (14. Mai 2008)

Meiner ist heute morgen gekommen und ich bin absolut begeistert. Meine Idee, das Linux gleich runter zu machen und Win Xp zu installieren habe ich jetzt erstmal auf die lange Bank geschoben, weil ich von Xandros (oder wie auch immer) doch sehr überrascht bin, Netzwerk und Netzwerkdrucker waren keine Problem, und das Wlan ging auch alles auf Anhieb.Wiedergabe von Avi Dateien auch keine Problem. Tippen ist ein bißchen gewöhnungsbedürftig und  auf lange Internetsessions würde ich (auch wenn der 7 zoll Schirm alles sehr gut darstellt) doch verzichten. Doch als kleines tragbare Notebook erfüllt es mehr als seinen Zweck. Super was Asus da gebaut hat.


----------

